# Joinery Advice



## Dean909 (7 Jun 2018)

Hi,

I'm building a desk that will house DJ mixing equipment. I want to recess the equipment into the desk to also allow the surface to be used.

My CAD skills are pretty average, so apologies in advance:







I was going to glue and screw the top two sections of the desk together to form one piece, but could really use some advice / suggestions / help as to how I then secure it to the bottom section. Ideally I'd like to keep it looking as clean as possible. I am working with birch ply. The dimensions of the desk are 2000x1000x12

Many thanks,


Dean.


----------



## MattRoberts (7 Jun 2018)

As a simple solution, you could look at using pocket hole joinery, and build it in reverse (from the top down). That way, the final piece you attach will be the bottom, and you can glue and screw it from underneath.

Kreg do great pocket hole jigs for reasonable money.


----------



## thomashenry (29 Jun 2018)

Glue and screw the middle piece down to the bottom piece, then glue and screw the top piece on? Unless you really want to avoid visible screws on the top, in which case glue and clamps alone would be more than adequate.


----------

